# Can we potty training prairie dog?



## wartoad (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, I'm interested in Prairie dog for a while.

I'd like to know that if we can potty training prairie dog? (both of urinate and defecate)

How often do they urinate and defecate per day? many time like rabbit or guinea pig?

Between Male or Female which is more clamer and bigger? 

thank you for your suggestion


----------



## thomas (Jan 3, 2008)

not 100 per cent sure that you can but i think i read some where they can learn to use a cat litter tray,


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't know much about them but i would think if a rabbit can be trained to use a litter tray then there is hope..?

John


----------

